# [SOLVED] Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A



## BenEdwards (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi folks, hopefully I've posted in the right spot. I need help to configure the media buttons on my Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A but cant find anything in keyboards in control panel that helps. Any ideas would be much appreciated, 
Cheers


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A*

hi benedwards
do you see anyting about it in all programs or maybe on bottom right on taskbar?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A*

just another thought, their should be a manual on the CD that came with the keyboard


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A*

look in the software that came with it for the settings


----------



## BenEdwards (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A*

Yeah I had a look for it in all programs and it definitely isn't in the taskbar, don't have a CD or manual but will have a look online,
Cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A*

you will find them here
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=MK


----------

